# CANbus und Schirm



## Merten1982 (11 Mai 2010)

Wie verdrahted man beim CANbus den Schirm eigentlich richtig?

CAN Ground habe ich in meinen Netzwerken nicht. Mich würde aber auch interssieren wie es in Netzwerken mit CAN Ground ist.

Ich glaube ich ich sollte den Schrim nur an einer Stelle mit PE verbinden.
Bei allen anderen PG-, EMV- oder Sonstwasverschraubungen verbindet man PE und den Schirm nicht. Ist das richtig? Das Gegenteil ist in einigen Anlagen die ich kenne der Fall...

Unabhängig vom Schirm sollte es zwischen den verschiedenen Geräten einen Potetailausgleich geben. Dieser sollte Sternförmg erfolfen. richtig?

Was machen eigentlich BUS Teilnehmer mit Anschlüssen wie "Shld". So ist PIN5 beim DSub-9 Stecker beispielsweise "Shld". Was pasiert da intern in dem Gerät? Wo ich den Stecker anschließe?


----------



## o_prang (17 Mai 2010)

Hi,

also generell sollte man den Schirm nur 1mal auflegen. Am Besten mit einer dafür geeigneten Schirmschelle, bei der der Schirm grossflächig aufgelegt ist. Neben dieser Schelle macht man mit einer PE Klemme den Potentialausgleich. siehe hier

EMV Verschraubungen u.ä. gehen natürlich auch. Wobei ich eher ein Fan von den Schirmklemmen bin. Damit hatte ich halt noch keine Probleme.

Zwischen den einzelnen Maschinenteile sollte/muss ein Potentialausgleich liegen. Dieser sollte sternförmig von dem Einspeisepunkt ausgehen. 
Wenn Du mehrere Einspeisepunkte hast werden die einzelnen Schränke ringförmig verbunden. Der Querschnitt sollte hierbei entsprechend der PE Auslegung berechnet werden.

Ich hoffe ich habe alle aktuellen Normen*vde* hier beachtet*ROFL*


----------

